# Neat rail bender idea



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

While surfing the web I found this neat little rail bender designed by Colin Binnie. The late Mr Binnie is one of the all-time greats in 16mm scale live steam and miniature engineering in general. This bender would be so easy to do.










Bob


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
A similar bender can be made using a cheap drill press vise and adding the "rollers" to it. Drill and tap holes for the three rollers in the jaws of the vise. 

Chas


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

As to you home-brewers, here's a little something to bend and unlock your imagination (pardon both puns). A pair of bolt cutters, $10 from Harbor Freight. 

As you open the bolt cutter, the angle of the bend will change. Good idea to clamp both sides of the handle or put them in a vice so the cutters remain open at the same place. 

Dave Vergun


----------



## Mike Bickford (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bob,



Glad you liked the rail bender in my old sketch drawing.
The designers name was labeled wrongly on the website where you found it.
It was based on a very similar one in a very, very early issue of Garden Railways magazine and has served me well for over 15 years.Very easy to make and use. 
The few dimensions are in millimetres by the way.
I have a photo as well but don't know how to post them.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im all about homemade rail benders. I made one from garden RR magazine June 2002. Cost $12 to make. I could never see spending $150-200 on a railbender. Even if it makes life easier still not worth it. For that price I rather get more track.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob - what was the website where you found the reference to the rail bender design by Colin Binnie?

SE18 - how do you bend rail with a bolt cutter?


Thanks,
Rog Bush


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Reviving an old thread here. No picture in 1st post. Does anyone still have plans for bender?

thx.
Marty


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry can't help. For what its worth I'll second Shawns Garden Railways bender endorsement. I also build it and used it to bend the 31"circle of trackthe on my portable pizza layout.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

vsmith: how about the one you're talking about?


----------

